# What is your MPG for your X5 35d.



## BMW FAN95 (Nov 30, 2010)

what is your city and hwy mileage for your x5 35d
sry too busy too search


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sry, too busy to reply.


----------



## edpm3 (Nov 9, 2010)

16 towing, 20-22 around town, 27-29 highway.


----------



## BMW FAN95 (Nov 30, 2010)

edpm3 said:


> 16 towing, 20-22 around town, 27-29 highway.


wow that is surprisingly good,,,, thanks for the info.


----------



## NMSports (Apr 24, 2010)

24.0 lifetime
7600 miles
mixed commuting


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

25.9 mpg lifetime
12,000+ miles
Mostly highway


----------



## BMW FAN95 (Nov 30, 2010)

23-26mpg lifetime hahahahahahah,,,,,,, ny x3 gets 20mpg highway and barely 15 city


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

24.2 avg over the 1900 miles since new!


----------



## 2010X535D (Oct 21, 2009)

We've gotten 20mpg over 11,000 miles with 95% stop and go city driving.


----------



## BMW FAN95 (Nov 30, 2010)

i am baffeled :yikes:


----------



## chip4 (May 20, 2003)

23mpg avg city/highway hand calculated

15k+ miles


----------



## KOPrice121 (Oct 17, 2005)

Here are a few more:

http://www.fuelly.com/car/bmw/x5/diesel l6

This is from a mileage tracking website called Fuelly.com ...


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I have a little over 5000 miles now and I'm consistently getting 23-25 with 50% local and 50% freeway.


----------



## BimmerVSR (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey, I'm on that FUELLY list!

I've read that the MPG gets better as the engine breaks in. how long does that take? I'm a little disappointed with my 21.5 MPG average. I'm not even driving it hard at all. Of course, it's been extremely cold and that probably contributes to lower MPG.


----------



## bmw45 (Jan 29, 2011)

21 mpeg for my bm.


----------



## vicsx5d (Jan 1, 2011)

if anyone is still here...mine is a bit of a freak...26 city and 34 highway. freaking amazing!


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

24 city, 29 highway. Also I really step on it regularly so its not like im driving the most efficient way.


----------



## jdcolombo (Nov 16, 2008)

19-20 on pure street driving. Generally 27 at 75mph on flatland Interstate. Noticed a 1-2mpg improvement in Interstate driving over last couple of thousand miles (now have 20K). Gets better MPG on in-town street driving than my 128i 'vert.

John C.


----------



## chip4 (May 20, 2003)

vicsx5d said:


> if anyone is still here...mine is a bit of a freak...26 city and 34 highway. freaking amazing!


Are you sure you arent using Kilometers/Liter ?


----------



## vicsx5d (Jan 1, 2011)

chip4 said:


> Are you sure you arent using Kilometers/Liter ?


nope! just came back from the lake, and i did 35.5 liters on 500 kilometers, so that is about 7 liters per 100 kms which is 34 miles to the US gallon. I would have gotten about 1300 kilometers had i gone the whole tank. City, I typically run 9 liters per 100 kms...so that's where i get these numbers...my car has 23k kilometers and really is pretty good on fuel!


----------



## chip4 (May 20, 2003)

vicsx5d said:


> nope! just came back from the lake, and i did 35.5 liters on 500 kilometers, so that is about 7 liters per 100 kms which is 34 miles to the US gallon. I would have gotten about 1300 kilometers had i gone the whole tank. City, I typically run 9 liters per 100 kms...so that's where i get these numbers...my car has 23k kilometers and really is pretty good on fuel!


I think I figured it out: you guys in Canada have not yet received the "Clean Diesel Technology". Do you have to add Diesel exhaust fluid (DEF) during regular service? I suspect you also have the 8 speed tranny instead of the 6 for US.


----------



## vicsx5d (Jan 1, 2011)

we have the clean diesel tech...BMW makes cars for north america, not just canada or US...our market is way too small for BMW to make any decisions just based on us alone (yes, i know insert canada joke here). Secondly, I wish I had the 8 speed. I know they have it already on the x5 40d. that is a sick machine, but they don't make the 8 speed on our X535d.

I DO drive in manual mode and I don't accelerate hard off the line...on the highway, i always drive about 65 miles per hour (105 kph)


----------



## vicsx5d (Jan 1, 2011)

our canadian market is to small for BMW to separate the technologies... we do have the clean diesel o 8 speed tranny though...i wish! they only offer that on the gas version. In Europe they have the X5 40d which does have the 8 speed and boat loads more power. Would love to see that here!

I DON'T accelerate hard, i DO drive in manual mode and on the highway, I stick to 65 mph.


----------



## jashearer (Nov 9, 2011)

Just shy of 7k miles on my '12 X5d and it's gotten 24.2 over its life. Mix is about 50/50 city and highway, with a couple longer interstate trips (75mph) over the holidays. Anxious to see how the switch to summer diesel impacts me. I know my truck doesn't like the winterized stuff nearly as much.

Jay


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Updating my original post: at about 27k, lifetime average is 26.0 mpg. My driving is mostly highway at 55-75 mph.


----------



## vicsx5d (Jan 1, 2011)

updating my mileage. i have 32k kilometers (20k miles on the car) and i have got an average milage city/highway (40/60) of 7.7 l/100km this is about 30.5 mpg's Pure highway it does about 6.8 and pure city, about 8.8, so it has improved a bit as it is being broken in. Cheers all


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

wow thats great im averaging anywhere from 20-24 with 95% stop and go, unfortunatley I only get to go out the city on weekends and thus not to far either on my 335d


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

vicsx5d said:


> if anyone is still here...mine is a bit of a freak...26 city and 34 highway. freaking amazing!


Is that Canadian Miles and Canadian Gallons????:rofl:


----------



## vicsx5d (Jan 1, 2011)

nope, I did it in US MPGs as most people here are american. If you do the math, 7 l/100 is 34 MPG. I never understood why people have to be rude about things.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Not what the OP asked for but, my 335d has a record high of 36.04 mpg (downhill from Blacksburg Va to Trenton NJ @ cruise control 77 to 80 mph) and the record low is 29.89 (suburban Atlanta expressways with traffic). The average over the last 13 tanks is 32.66 (Road Trip iphone app). I've found that the brand of fuel used may make a bit of difference too. THe recod high was on Hess (but way downhill) with Exxon and Chevron close behind. Record low and generally low were Shell fill ups. Texaco also produced lower fuel milage. There are too many variables in my driving patterns to rely on this information as much more than random data points.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

vicsx5d said:


> nope, I did it in US MPGs as most people here are american. If you do the math, 7 l/100 is 34 MPG. I never understood why people have to be rude about things.


Add a Fuelly Tag and folks won't ask.:kiss:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah @Flyingman dont be so rude!!!! :spank:  LOL


----------



## panic75 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have heard/read great mileage claims since before I purchased my 2011 X5d (it was a consideration in the purchase) and am yet to see anything close to what a lot of people report. After 20K miles, I am consistently in the 18-20 range in the city and 25-27 on the highway. Am not an aggressive driver although I typically set the cruise control 7-10 MPH over the speed limit on the interstate. So I give, what is the secret to such great mileage (other than driving 60 MPH)?


----------



## vicsx5d (Jan 1, 2011)

my secret...slow on the acceleration...i try and keep my acceraltion to 30mph slow...i find if i do that, I add a tone of extra mileage. my wife doesn't and she takes a big hair cut on the milage. Plus, I don't use cruse. i work with gravity. if its a little up hill, i maintain ruffly the same consumption and will slow down, and on the downhill i'll pick up my speed. being a big car that isn't aerodynamic will also affects you. If i have a fat head wind, i'll keep it at 60...but if its normal wind, or a tail wind, anything up to about 70-73 mph will give you about a 32-34 mpg average. City, when I cruse, I'm either just holding my 5th gear at 30ish mph or just holding my 6th gear at about 45. this typically returns 45-49mpg. all that combined gives me a total life of car average of 30.5 mpg  hope that helps


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

Most of people post very optimistic or wanna be numbers

My real world numbers after 2 years and 17k miles

Highway easy driving 70-75mph 29/30mpg
Highway ticket driving 85-90mph 26/27mpg
City normal driving 21/22mpg
New England winter city normal driving 18/19mpg


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

panic75 said:


> I have heard/read great mileage claims since before I purchased my 2011 X5d (it was a consideration in the purchase) and am yet to see anything close to what a lot of people report. After 20K miles, I am consistently in the 18-20 range in the city and 25-27 on the highway. Am not an aggressive driver although I typically set the cruise control 7-10 MPH over the speed limit on the interstate. So I give, what is the secret to such great mileage (other than driving 60 MPH)?


Panic, I think your numbers are more realistic.

I just don't see how folks are getting these 30+ mpg with an X5 when I'm barely getting 29 in my 335d. I do have a heavy foot though.:angel:


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Purely highway or city FE does not interest me.
I only go by miles driven per tank which I log on Fuelly.

Our vehicles are meant to be driven for enjoyment rather than like a granny.
What's the point of buying a performance vehicle if you are scared to drive it like it's meant to be driven.
I've tried cruise control a couple of time initially but found it too boring and have not touch that again.

If FE is the main concern then a Prius or a Jetta/Passat TDI is the better choice. 

Despite driving my vehicles hard most of the time I am pleased with the driving range of a diesel vehicle 'cos of it's better FE.

Just enjoy your X5, as no matter how you drive it, it's 30% more fuel efficient than the gas version.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Updating my mpg info as well. See the Fuelly info in my sig


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been getting 18-19 city/23 highway(80-85mph). 7,000 miles on her


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

I had on 2010 BMW X5 diesel a 24 mpg in city and 29-30 mpg on interstate with cruise control on. If you drive around 60-65 mph that increase mileage per gallon about 2-3 mi up. I confirm it on all cars diesel and gas engines, big SUV and small cars!


----------



## ronbros (Sep 28, 2012)

has anyone modded the exhaust systems, like taking the DEF ,DPF if there is one), resonator, muffler, and ecu mod so engine lights dont come on??

on my Chevy 6.6L ,removed all the exhaust system(came down as a complete assembly), went with 4" full length, MPG 3 more to a gallon US, much improved power and engine response, maybe the X535d can better the improvement!?

not turned up the fuel on it YET! so far NO smoke. i like the sound also.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Consistently get 28 mpg on the highway, with the occasional 29-30 mpg. Don't do enough city driving to get an accurate number, but it seems to be in the range of 19-23 mpg with short trips. I've noticed that short trips really impact the mpg of the diesel... much more than I've noticed with gasoline engines in the past.

It also drops a bit in the Winter, probably due to Winter formulation of diesel.


----------

